# Systemd - PB de nommage lv lvm /dev/dm-* au démarrage

## vinz94f

Bonjour,

Depuis mon passage en systemd sous gentoo, Quand j'effectue un df j'obtiens des /dev/dm-* à la place de /dev/mapper/vgname-lvname.

C'est au démarrage du système que les partitions lvm sont nommés en /dev/dm-*.

Quand je monte une partition après boot, celle-ci apparaît bien en /dev/mapper/vgname-lvname.

Je voudrais savoir si vous avez été confronté à ce problème?

Et si quelqu'un a réussi à le résoudre?

J'utilise genkernel-next pour le noyau car toutes les partitions sont en lvm.

Si vous voulez des infos plus précises n'hésitez pas.

Merci.

----------

## kwenspc

Cherche "systemd lvm vg activation", c'est apparemment un soucis récurent.

Apparemment il y a de multiples causes, soit dracut, soit la manière dont est construit lvm, soit la config de lvm etc...

----------

